# computer screen starts to fuzz?



## GiGerald (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi. 
Since a week a go, my computer screen has been starting to show this fuzzy appearance. Everything starts to look distorted, and most things become unreadable. It's been becoming fuzzy then normal, then fuzzy, then normal. This cycle has been going on for quite sometime
I don't know if it's the screens problem, because I'm using a Gateway GZ7112 All in One PC, or the Gateway One. The screen is attached to the whole PC. Anyway any help whatsoever is greatly appreciated.:smile:


----------



## ATKrider (Jul 6, 2009)

Hello GiGerald, 

this can be an issues or rather sounds like your system need drivers updated 

or 

the internals of your computer case needs to be cleaned of dust 

how old is your system & when was the last time you had it cleaned or cleaned it 

let me know


----------



## GiGerald (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey ATK
Im running an update on my driver at the moment. My computer stopped fuzzing when i started the update, hopefully that will do it.
I got my computer Christmas 2008, so not that old.As far as cleaning goes, I hav't cleaned my computer because it's rather hard to open it up, considering it's an all in one pc, and I don't have the guts to try and open it up. Ahaha. But so far my screen seems to be functioning well so far. If you need anymore information that you can help me with, please let me know


----------



## GiGerald (Jul 11, 2009)

As of right now, the fuzziness has been coming back.


----------



## ATKrider (Jul 6, 2009)

Hello , 

since it started to straighten out when you installed the new drivers and then gotall fuzzy again i would seggust searching out the method to open you case ,it does sound like its dusty and getting hot 

when it get hot this stress's out your system and then it starts to faulter in functioning properly / you may have to take it to a pc repair shop 

i just looked at your ssystem and i can see why you have the iffies about trying to open the case 

so try this 

take a vacume cleaner (the type with a hose / like a shop vac ) and use your hands to act like a connector/ sealer and tyr and suck any dust from the vent slots 

you might be able to use a can of compressed air to blow into the vents while you have the vacume sucking from a different vent area 

but always with compressed air becareful that no liquid comes out and get into the case for it can ruin parts & componets


----------



## GiGerald (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey,
thanks for that advice, I used a vacum to suck out the air from the bottom of my computer. But I'm still having the problem. Sorry if it takes me a while to respond but I usually have to wait for my screen to become unfuzzy in order to read the posts, since the fuzzyness makes it unreadble. Nayway thanks for your advice so far, but do you think theres anything else I can do before going to a repair shop?


----------



## ATKrider (Jul 6, 2009)

hello , 

the only thing i can think of is to check & see if you have any infections on your system 

with the design of new virus's & maleware & trojans their might be a possibility that you might be having that kind of issuse 

other wize i am not for sure 

if you want to check your system then folow this link 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...read-before-posting-malware-removal-help.html

follow all instructions & post in the propper forum here at this site 

i havent had the chance to work with that type of system yet and it could be that the screen could be going bad 

is your warrenty still good


----------



## GiGerald (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey, my computer still is under the wrranty, but i just wanted to make sure my computers problem is covered under the warranty. ill call them 1 st thing tomorrow.
And as for the virus thing, ill give it a shot as soon as my computer beomes clear for a few minutes.


----------



## ATKrider (Jul 6, 2009)

hello , 

i know this is not good news 

but it does sound like you might have a bad screan or that their is something that is wrong on the inside of your system 

i wouldnt do anything myself if i was you 

i would send it back or get a repair shop to do the work that the comapny you bout it from to authorize them to for if you do anything it will void the warrenty 

then your in a real mess


----------

